# Game Eight: Celtics (3-4) vs Sonics (2-5)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The struggeling Sonics are coming to Beantown trying to put an end to their nightmare start. Tonight, they'll be taking on a team that allows 110 ppga in this young season. Ray Allen, averaging 23/4/4 on the season, hasn't been able to find his shot and is shooting just 40% so far. The last thing the Celtics want to do is give him any confidence because once he starts, the game ends. 

Another guy that will give the Celtics some problems tonight is Rashard Lewis, as he's been on fire the past two games scoring a combined 70 points; 41 on the Raptors. Whoever guards this man will have a ton of work on his shoulder. 

The Celtics, playing as good basketball as they've played in years (eventhough the W% doesn't show it), should once again give us a game full of excitment. 

Ricky Davis is also comming off of a season high dropping 31 points on the Easter Conference defending Champs, the Detriot Pistons, while also giving out nine early Christmas presents.

Paul Pierce, after leading his team in the 3rd quarter vs the Pistons, did very little in the 4th as the Celtics let a W get away. Pierce will need to attack the hoop more in this game and, with a bit of help from the refs, should be able to go for a new career high. It's going to be a nice matchup of Pierce/Davis vs Allen/Lewis.

The key for the Celtics, try to keep Nick Collison under control as he loves to have big nights against them, and get Al Jefferson more shots.

Go Celtics


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We just limit ONE of Lewis or Allen and keep everyone else relatively in check we should win this one. Plus we house Seattle every time they show up in Beantown so we got that going for us


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Stay around after the game as a select group of whities of both teams will be joining together for post game concert. From left to right, The Click Five are Dan Dickau, Nick Collison, Vitaly Potapenko, Vladimir Radmanovic, and Raef LaFrentz. Brian Scalabrine, Luke Ridnour, and Robert Swift will be backup dancers, while Danny Ainge will be wearing a clock-bearing necklace and playing the role of hype man, like his idol, Flava Flav.

As for the opening act, The Celtics have taken five of the last six and 10 of the last 13 against the Sonics. The Sonics are struggling on the year going 1-4 on their current road swing. As would be expected, Ray Allen leads the Sonics with 23.0 ppg, but is averaging 3.9 rpg and apg as well as 2 spg. Allen also has 3.14 tpg and is shooting a poor 39.7% from the field and a dismal 28.3% from three point land. Rashard Lewis might want to look into becoming the focal point as he is getting his 19.6 ppg on 48.9% shooting, to go with 5.7 rpg. Luke Ridnour is also struggling with 9.1 ppg on 32.2% shooting to go with 5.9 apg and 2.29 spg. Ridnour still couldn't defend my lamp, but he could possibly steal it. Ronald Murray is solid off the bench with 9.0 ppg in 18.2 mpg while shooting 43.8% from the floor. Nick Collison does not have the most impressive numbers on the season, but he has pulled down 19 boards over the last two games, leading the team both nights and is shooting 61.5% from the floor this year.

While the individual numbers are not exactly great, the team numbers are even worse. The Sonics are averaging 96.4 ppg while giving up 110.9 a night, which is not exactly a good number. The Sonics are shooting 41.6% from the floor and 29.0% from three, while leting opponents shoot at 50% from the floor and 37.4% from three.

Look for a lot of playing time for backups as the Celtics seem set to trounce this team. Solid shooting from Pierce, LaFrentz, and Blount should allow the starters to bow out early and let us see the future with Perkins, Jefferson, Gomes, Reed, and Greene on the floor. Hell, we might even see Kendrick Perkins hit a shot, which would be his first of the season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That click five part was so funny LOL. good job


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Haha, nice game thread. 

The Sonics have been struggling on this road trip, but they are probably not as bad as the numbers would suggest. The rotations have been crazy, Lewis missed a game, and Luke/Vladi were in bad funks for the first 3 games. 

The past two games have been an improvement, with a slightly more stable lineup and better offense. Got a win against the Raptors, and played it close with the Nets, even though Ray couldn't buy a bucket. The defense has still been awful though.


The last time we played the Celtics, I remember Payton and Tony Allen killing us. So i'm glad they're not around for this one. I still think the Celtics will win, but it should be a competitive game (I hope).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Scinos said:


> Haha, nice game thread.
> 
> The Sonics have been struggling on this road trip, but they are probably not as bad as the numbers would suggest. The rotations have been crazy, Lewis missed a game, and Luke/Vladi were in bad funks for the first 3 games.
> 
> ...



We make all games competitive, if it's the Pistons or the Raptors (7-0 and 0-7), so I'm sure this one will be competitive. 

Sidenote: Since the Sonics, apparently, don't like Swift, do you think they'll showcase him for Danny tonight?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> We make all games competitive, if it's the Pistons or the Raptors (7-0 and 0-7), so I'm sure this one will be competitive.
> 
> Sidenote: Since the Sonics, apparently, don't like Swift, do you think they'll showcase him for Danny tonight?


Well Swift hasn't played at all this season, so if he plays tonight something might be up. I think the Sonics coaches still like him, but he hasn't developed as fast as they would like, or shown the intensity they want. It sounds like he plays well in practice, but he loses confidence when he actually gets on the court. As a result, Petro jumped ahead of him in the depth chart during the preseason.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mark Blount or Jason Kidd? Who is this guy?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn. It's frustrating to see Delonte struggle with his shot. He was a great shooter in college, and even looked good last year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are passing very well near the basket. Often, players are penetrating but instead of forcing a shot and drawing a foul, they are finding the cutter who makes the layup.

Great move by Ricky Davis (and one).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

l


Lanteri said:


> Damn. It's frustrating to see Delonte struggle with his shot. He was a great shooter in college, and even looked good last year.


I wouldn't say he is a particularly good shooter, though it seems like his form is good, but he doesn't often make the shots (bad luck, perhaps). Also, I would hardly say he was a good shooter last season (based on percentages, again).

Good shot by Raef.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> l
> I wouldn't say he is a particularly good shooter, though it seems like his form is good, but he doesn't often make the shots (bad luck, perhaps). Also, I would hardly say he was a good shooter last season (based on percentages, again).
> 
> Good shot by Raef.


I'm not putting too much weight on last year. He was a 51% shooter in college. Obviously it's different, but he's at least an average shooter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> I'm not putting too much weight on last year. He was a 51% shooter in college. Obviously it's different, but he's at least an average shooter.


He benefited from Jameer Nelson. I do think he is _at least_ an average shooter. Nothing special, but decent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down three at the end of the first, 28-31.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#1c3f2c">*SEATTLE SUPERSONICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Ridnour, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>12</td><td>5-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rashard Lewis, SF</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Collison, PF</td><td>9</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Johan Petro, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mateen Cleaves, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damien Wilkins, SF</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vitaly Potapenko, C</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*13-21*</td><td>*1-3*</td><td>*4-5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*31*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*61.9%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (2)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*13-21*</td><td>*0-2*</td><td>*2-3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*61.9%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Did either team miss a shot yet?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene needs to work on his ballhandling ability.

Great pass by Ricky Davis, favoring the high percentage shot instead of the three.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Defense anybody?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Defense anybody?


It hurts to watch such a poor defensive effort. One would think Doc would realise that just substituting in good perimeter defenders does not have a large impact if you still have bad interior defenders in the game. Put Perkins and LaFrentz/Blount in the game.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Wait,over half of the quarter gone and we only score 6 points?
what is going on out there?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow Blount got a rebound. 

:dies:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ugh. 

No rebounding. No Defense. No Offense. 

Did we switch places with the Sonics?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why was Delonte West guarding Ray Allen for a long period with Ricky Davis guarding Luke Ridnour?

This is a poor, poor defensive effort coupled with a good shooting Seattle team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down *18* at the half, 63-45

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#1c3f2c">*SEATTLE SUPERSONICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Ridnour, PG</td><td>17</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>20</td><td>7-9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rashard Lewis, SF</td><td>19</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>6-7</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Collison, PF</td><td>17</td><td>5-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Johan Petro, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mateen Cleaves, PG</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Reggie Evans, PF</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Damien Wilkins, SF</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vitaly Potapenko, C</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*25-44*</td><td>*3-6*</td><td>*10-13*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*63*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*56.8%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*76.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>14</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>17</td><td>5-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*21-36*</td><td>*0-4*</td><td>*3-7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*45*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*58.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*42.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (12)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Just turned this on - what happened? Getting torched by Allen and Lewis it looks like.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis hits a three after a stop.

Comeback? Down 18. :rofl:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

since pierce buried allen we seem alright but goddamn what took so long... so sloppy and lazy tonite when i expected the opposite after a tough loss yesterday.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

[jimobrien]Well, both teams played really hard, we're just unfortunate enought to lose the game.[/jimobrien]


----------



## thetruth556 (Aug 3, 2005)

Just give Al the ball!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Only Doc Rivers could not have his best player in, during the fourth quarter, when your trying to catch up.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

blow out, but green in!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

How can you have Pierce in for 6 minutes and not let him fire at least as many shots, when you are trying to come back from a double digit defecit? As i speak he hits 2 shots.....


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

oh i see, he waits til under 3 minutes to run plays to let pierce score, how retarded, its a little too late now.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Pierce is a very selfish player, no need to run plays to get him shots. just kidding 

Can't believe we shot over 50 percent and lost. wheres the defense


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lolac101 said:


> Pierce is a very selfish player, no need to run plays to get him shots. just kidding
> 
> Can't believe we shot over 50 percent and lost. wheres the defense



For two games, 55% and 52%, both losses.

On the other hand, you knew that Allen was going to come out sooner or later. The thing that sucks is that their front court killed us.

Nick Collison had a career night, just as I stated in my pregame thread (1st post). 

MAN I'M GOOD.


EDIT: Al Jefferson must get more touches. If anything, this guy is ready to be putting up 14/15 points, all he needs is a few more shots. This guy should have had a field trip today.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Pierce is playing within the offense and is efficient. Can't complain about that. 

Really starting to feel like we're one of those run and gun teams with no defense. Sonics were just better at it than us.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh!!! 
Please reassign Parrish from PR to defensive coordinator. 
It's the missing piece of the puzzle. 
If we could get this under control, it would be so huge. 
How can they not address this??
:curse:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I want to know why Perkins was not putting in when Nick Collison was eating us alive. I mean please, our best big guy defender should have been put in, instead he puts in the useless Scali, UHG! Also what was up with Delonte getting all testy with Ridnour at the end of the game....when a guy outplays you all night long you don't act like that, you should be embarrassed enough.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> I want to know why Perkins was not putting in when Nick Collison was eating us alive. I mean please, our best big guy defender should have been put in, instead he puts in the useless Scali, UHG! Also what was up with Delonte getting all testy with Ridnour at the end of the game....when a guy outplays you all night long you don't act like that, you should be embarrassed enough.


I agree with you on Delonte, he didn't have a very good game tonight, he got eaten by Chauncey the night before, he shot 4 of 10 which is not too bad, but some of those shots he was wide open. I think worse than the shooting was that he never got the offense into any kind of flow you really need a penetrator. I think eventually we are going to have to go out and get a bonafide NBA tested point guard from somewhere either after Dec. 15th or at the trading deadline because if we don't it is going to be a long season, a point guard tandem of Delonte & Dickau just isn't going to make it in this league. I also agree you have a team that can't rebound and Perkins continues to sit on the bench night after night I don't get it.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

OK. This is when I would like to officially resign from being a fan of Doc Rivers. I like him, but wtf is going through his head this year? And we should just keep West for a backup SG/PG and trade for a good PG, like you two have said.


----------

